# telephone land line



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how I need to proceed to cut the land line at my dad's apartment in Paleo Faliro (pireaus)? I have a power of attorney to do so but don't know where to go ?? Can I do this if I'm outside Greece or do I have to go to Greece?? Help!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I would just write to them and say the line must be discontinued giving the correct notice and also stating from that date no further payments can be made (and cancel and direct debits etc.)


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Try the OTE's english language webpage at https://www.ote.gr/en/web/guest/consumer 

There is a contact form link in the Customer Services section (bottom right hand corner) and you could use that to ask what you need to do.


----------



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks so much...this is extremely helpful. Will be visiting Greece shortly. Am in the Pireaus region. Does anyone know of a gathering place for expats in this area??


----------



## bilion (Oct 25, 2013)

I dont know something in Piraeus, but there are two Irish Bars (one in Glyfada and one in Thisseio) that attract a lot of expats


----------



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks!


----------

